# Can someone resize this?



## Hello (Apr 12, 2005)

Can someone resize this so it is UNDER 7,168 Bytes? I usually can resize, but not with the whole bytes thing..

Pic-





Thanks!


----------



## The_Other_One (Apr 12, 2005)

Now was it really that hard?  The proporties said about 5kb size, and 8kb on disk(  )  Well, I guess the file size is what matters.  Slightly smaller, transparent gif...


----------



## heinzbitte (Apr 12, 2005)

May I ask how you went about changing the file size?


----------



## The_Other_One (Apr 12, 2005)

Gifs are just usally smaller...  They use less colors and all.  I also beleive the transparentcy made it a bit smaller too...  There was also a white border around the edge that I removed.


----------



## narafa (Apr 12, 2005)

You might also want to consider the .png format, it's a lot better than the gif one, I mean better quality, and about the same in size, trying playing around with it, it might give you a better resolution than the gif or jpeg.


----------



## Hellbreather (Apr 12, 2005)

Also try using Photoshop and you can resize the image to whatever you want


----------



## Hello (Apr 12, 2005)

Ok, one more problem lol, the height and width cant be more than 64 pixels and CANT BE LESS THEN 15 pixels.


----------



## Sebouh (Apr 12, 2005)

there is a program called s-spline that does a great job in resizing pics with great quality.


----------



## Hellbreather (Apr 12, 2005)

Hasn't anyone used Photoshop to resize images it's like 3 times easier than most things I have tried


----------



## Hello (Apr 12, 2005)

Hellbreather said:
			
		

> Hasn't anyone used Photoshop to resize images it's like 3 times easier than most things I have tried



Do it for me then? lol.


----------



## Hellbreather (Apr 12, 2005)

What would like done, what is said at the top of the thread cause I will if you want me to


----------



## narafa (Apr 12, 2005)

Hellbreather said:
			
		

> What would like done, what is said at the top of the thread cause I will if you want me to



We still overlap man


----------



## The_Other_One (Apr 12, 2005)

Resizing it will ruin the GIF format and it'll probably be much larger then...  More colors and all when it's shrunk.  PNG, I can try that but I donno if the server will allow it.


----------



## Praetor (Apr 13, 2005)

> The proporties said about 5kb size, and 8kb on disk


Thats because your cluster size is 4KB 



> Hasn't anyone used Photoshop to resize images it's like 3 times easier than most things I have tried


Photoshop is ok, Irfanview is so much more efficient IMO (esp with batching) ... and its free too 



> Do it for me then? lol.


Uh See Post #2

In about 4 clicks i dropped it to under 2.5KB.........its really not all that challenging


----------



## Hello (Apr 15, 2005)

Praetor, the size of that one is still above 64 pixels, or below 15. Can you fix that?


----------



## Praetor (Apr 15, 2005)

> Praetor, the size of that one is still above 64 pixels, or below 15. Can you fix that?


if (question.MakeSense) { cout << "Possibly" << endl; }



... hehe wonder if www.dyeprecision.com would like that.....


----------



## Hello (Apr 15, 2005)

I DEFINALLY didn't understand that. I dont think Dye would mind, its just for my AIM s/n...I will take a uh..screen shot..


----------



## Hello (Apr 15, 2005)

Here is what it says-





I need it to obey that pretty much. The pic that u qouted a few posts up.


----------



## Hello (Apr 16, 2005)

I am counting on you Praetor lol.


----------



## Hello (Apr 25, 2005)

Time for me to get this lol! This thread is comming alive so someone can resize it for me .


----------



## Rambo (Apr 25, 2005)

there ya go...64 pixels...4.11 KB 

EDIT: Touched it up a little and it is now 4.06 KB


----------



## Hello (Apr 26, 2005)

Sweet . Thanks.

EDIT: See, when people talk to me on AIM, it still looks blury.....


----------



## Rambo (Apr 26, 2005)

Hello said:
			
		

> Sweet . Thanks.
> 
> EDIT: See, when people talk to me on AIM, it still looks blury.....



Hmmm, have you tried a different picture? If the same happens to a different picture, then it is probably the software itself, and not the picture...

Try a different picture then reply back with results


----------



## Hello (Apr 27, 2005)

Could you pick a pic that you think will turn out good?

Search for 'Dye Paintball' under images on www.google.com ( Yes trying to make it easiest possible for you . And just try to do someting similar to that?

Thanks if you dont mind, and have some spare time, I am just not sure what pic would be best.


----------

